# Trout & Purdue Peelers



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just read a report on the TidalFish boards about catching trout on chicken strips in the mid bay. One boat was using soft crab and the other boat was using Purdue Peelers. The score - soft crab = ZIPPO, Purdue Peelers = 4 tiderunners. Guess it's time to start preping for trout at the Tank. I just ordered 3 bottles of shedder oil from Oyster Bay & Tackle @ $5.99 ea. If you're having a hard time finding real shedder oil here's Oyster Bay's site -web page. Can't wait for the trout to hit the Tank.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Your up early and your not fishing,doing honey doo's,they called me into work today and will be here till 4PM.Sence your an expert on trout when will they show up at the Tank and what side will you fish on.I wrote you a little something on the post below this one(Tank Rocks).  TRIGGER


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to the P&S boards but I've found a lot of great information already, thanks for sharing your knowledge. My question is how do you prepare the purdue peelers- cut um, hook um, what size hook, etc.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You start out first on buying some shredder oil and then you buy some chicken (boneless)breasts and cut them into strips,place the chicken into a zip lock bag and four or five drops of the oil,seal the bag and then marnade them over nite in your frig.I use a 3/0 circle hook for trout,just hook the chicken like you would a piece of squid strip for flounder(once or twice)and let wave on the bottom.  Anglers bait shop on Rt.50(right side)just before Sandy Point SP Carries it for $6.00 a bottle,don't use alot of it at one time it will over power every thing and don't spill it on any of your equipment you will smell it forever.  TRIGGER


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i'm afraid i'm from the old school. i buy boneless chicken breast and shake an bake it. a little old bay helps the taste.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...No honey do's today. My honey and me took a 25 1/2' Sea Pro Walkaround out for a sea trial. Well we bought the boat and went to look at a private boat slip off of Whitehall Creek in Annapolis. Well now I have a boat, a slip, and just need to move some money, register it, and pay the taxes this week.

Thanks for the compliment but I've never actually caught a sea trout in MD. waters, really never fished for them here. All of my trout fishing has been out of Lewes, Delaware. I know how to catch them but finding them or guessing when they will be at the Tank is a crap shoot. I scan the TidalFish boards daily so I'll just watch for when the boaters start catching them at the mouth of the Choptank. There is the possibility they won't come that far up because of all the fresh water from run-off. Hope I'm wrong.

Catman.


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Triggerfish thanks for the info.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Catman you got your boat!  Guess you won't see petty little choptank much more. Hey give me a holla if you ever need a mate on one of your upcoming offshore adventures


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Catman nice boat sure you will enjoy, heres
for safe sailing .


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman,

Glad to see your boat deal worked out OK. Next time you are in my neck of the woods on the Severn, stop by and pick me up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Here's some online dramamine coming your way!
Congrat's on the boat purchase and boat slip.
Sometimes getting a good slip is half the battle.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey catman once you try one of those subs the 21st. all it will take for me to get on the boat is another sub right.Congrads on getten the boat, now you can fish the Tank in style and find out where the channels are and oyster beds."We're going to have a fun time".


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Any of you P&S guys and gals are welcome to fish with me anytime. Right now I have to take her out a couple of times by myself to get familar with how she handles and make the stupid mistakes while nobody is looking.  She has a bracketed outboard meaning that the motor isn't tansom mounted so I also need some docking practice. I'm looking forward to doing some serious fishing this season and my wife has already accepted the fact that there will be times when I'll be gone from Friday night to Sunday night.  She's the one said that I'd better use the boat and not let it sit at the dock.  I'll try real hard not disappoint her.  

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman,

So you're telling us that your wife is forcing you to fish?  Lucky man...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Not exactly. If I read between the lines I think she wants to go for a boat ride every weekend.  As long as I can get in 1 or 2 evenings a week plus Saturday I'll take her for a ride every Sunday.  

Catman.


----------



## Grill'em (Apr 30, 2002)

I ordered the Shedder Crab oil for 5.99 a bottle. On the bottle is a site www.fishermanschoice.com and they sell the stuff for 3.99. Has anyone used the Shrimp or clam oil. Can't wait to try this stuff out at the Tank


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Grill"em - I'v heard that the other two aren't as good as the shredder,is this your first time using shredder oil


----------



## Grill'em (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeh, Trigger this is my first time using. This stuff is strong, I had to put it in zip lock bag after I took of the plasic cover.  Thank for the info, I'll save a few bucks.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Do you know how to use this stuff.Get you some chicken breast cut them into strips take a zip lock bag put the peices into the bag with a few drops of the shredder oil, make sure you massage the chicken and the oil together(like you would do for a good woman) and put into frig overnite. You did the right thing by puting the bottle in a zip lock bag after you opened it make sure you put it back into the bag after every use,you don't want to have that smell all over your equipment. I hope this helps TRIGGER


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I occasionally clean my squid well in advance, putting thirty or so pieces in each of several margarine tubs. I squirt a bunch of shedder oil in, let them marinate, and then freeze.

When I go fishing I take as many tubs as I'll need and, voila, no cleaning squid and the strips are already scented.

I'm a little leery about using chicken. Too much stinking salmonella out there to be handling the raw stuff all day, although it is a killer trout bait.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandflea- How can I stop these posts from my e-mail,every time I reply to a post ,someone like you came back to me on my e-mail do you know what I mean?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Sand flea can I try this???
Tiggerfish go to my account, click on edit options scroll down to E-Mail notifications by default, click no.
how did I do sand flea!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Oldsalt, who says an old dog can't learn new tricks!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Hay sand flea I am starting to get the hang of this here computer. 
But back to the subject, just ordered some shredder oil from Fishermans choice 3.99 a bottle . They also carry squid strips that are sented, last time I bought some buy the case got dealer price. had to call to make that deal, but worth the call.


----------

